# Stuart Area -Unexpected Weekend Getaway



## 60hertz (Oct 31, 2008)

So, the company I work for has agreed that it's in everyone's best interest if I spend the weekend in the central area of Florida, somewhere near St. Lucie/Stuart, instead of traveling back to Pensacola on Saturday to just travel back to West Palm Beach on Monday. I'll be done with work Friday afternoon and will have all weekend to myself, travel down to West Palm early Monday AM.

Also, not looking for anyone's honey holes or anything. I just have a few questions...

The plan is to bring my Bote Aero and a couple of fly rods - just basic gear.

I'm staying near the "Hutchinson Island" area and I've been looking on Google Earth and I see a lot of access points on the west side of the island.

Are those areas generally safe? Any concerns?

Any better ideas? 

Unfortunately, a guide is just not in the budget for this trip. I've already spent my allocation of guide money for 2022 and with a daughter getting married in December, well, the coffers are pretty empty...

Main things I'm looking for is to make sure I don't have any major security issues just parking at a kayak ramp or on the side of the road...making sure I'm not doing something stupid or otherwise questionable.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Mike tries to fish (Oct 31, 2021)

Let me preface this with: my knowledge is dated 20 years ago when I grew up in this area. The grass may be long dead now, but there used to be a really nice grass flat off a place called Herman Beach just south of the St Lucie Nuclear Power plant. 

You could wade the flat and it was very productive or if nothing was happening, walk across the street to the beach Oceanside and throw a spoon into the trough and you never know what you are going to pull out. 

Herman's bay riverside








Herman's bay riverside · 7820 S Ocean Dr, Jensen Beach, FL 34957


★★★★★ · Park




maps.app.goo.gl


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Just saw this, @60hertz. Sailfish flats near the end of Hutchinson/St. Lucie Inlet is a great spot (ICW side). Caught my largest snook there sight-fishing with holographic DOA shrimp. Some Dahlberg Divers and big Clousers will work for flies. The shoreline north up to the Causeway is all good and usually calm. Give the power plant a wide berth for the security zone and guys with guns. 

More good flats inside just before the Ft. Pierce Inlet. Good luck!


----------



## adamhewes17 (Dec 3, 2020)

Mike tries to fish said:


> Let me preface this with: my knowledge is dated 20 years ago when I grew up in this area. The grass may be long dead now, but there used to be a really nice grass flat off a place called Herman Beach just south of the St Lucie Nuclear Power plant.
> 
> You could wade the flat and it was very productive or if nothing was happening, walk across the street to the beach Oceanside and throw a spoon into the trough and you never know what you are going to pull out.
> 
> ...


Yeah that grass is long gone too, the ocean side is now being developed into oblivion, best bet would be south end of the island near the inlets or docks


----------



## Mike tries to fish (Oct 31, 2021)

adamhewes17 said:


> Yeah that grass is long gone too, the ocean side is now being developed into oblivion, best bet would be south end of the island near the inlets or docks


Times have changed.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

You can go to the south side of Jupiter Inlet. (20-minute ride from Stuart)
Plenty of parking.
Walk the beach at first light and hopefully at high (falling) tide anywhere between the inlet and the pier.
[email protected]@k are there


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for everyone‘s input and the PM’s.

Planning to bring a paddle board and a fly rod.

I‘ll stop by a local fly shop and pickup a handful of flies.


----------



## adamhewes17 (Dec 3, 2020)

60hertz said:


> Thanks for everyone‘s input and the PM’s.
> 
> Planning to bring a paddle board and a fly rod.
> 
> ...


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 31, 2008)

Friday after work, went by the Stuart Angler and picked up some flies that were recommended by the guy working there.

Saturday AM headed up to Herman’s Beach. Plan was to paddle on the lagoon side. Unfortunately, I was met with a stout wind blowing directly onshore, not good for sight fishing from a paddle board. Walked the shoreline, water was murky.

The Atlantic side was slick. Walked the beach, but decided breakfast sounded a lot better.

Slept in this AM. Went to breakfast and noticed an Easterly wind. Found excellent conditions at Herman’s, paddled for about an hour but water was murky and dolphins were working hard on the mullet.

Moved to another spot recommended by Stuart Angler. Murky water made sight fishing impossible, but made several blind casts into schools of nervous mullet and nervous bait fish.

Decided it just wasn‘t in the cards to sight fish, so ended up launching down at Causeway Beach and just enjoyed a nice long paddle.


----------

